# Wingshooter Inspired Slingshot Prototype!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys. I started making these a while back, inspired by wingshooters rotating head frames. Obviously these don't rotate but the fork tips are similar and I got the inspiration for the design from looking at his shooters. It's simple, ugly and functional . Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well done Josh....simple yet very accurate..Be good shooter for pest control..if you hunt small game should be easy with that shooter..

Best too ya,,I am sure you will be up & running now that your are moved out west....thanks for sharing..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Aces bro !


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice and simple!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have another one that I will do a video on soon, same design just looks a tad nicer.

Oldmiser. Sadly I probably will not be up and running for some time. I actually made this one a while ago and am just now getting the video out.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice simple design Josh. I was looking for a picture of one I made a few years back that was the same thing. I made mine the same way only I used a piece of a Hawthorne walking cane and 3/8 aluminum rod it shot very well. A friend of mine in Utah is still shooting it You can't pry it away from him.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> Nice simple design Josh. I was looking for a picture of one I made a few years back that was the same thing. I made mine the same way only I used a piece of a Hawthorne walking cane and 3/8 aluminum rod it shot very well. A friend of mine in Utah is still shooting it You can't pry it away from him.


I have done the 3/8 aluminum forks on my solid metal frames and I do think that it is a more stable set up. The 1/4 inch steel works well but takes more patience when cutting, since you have almost no room for error, and I wouldn't want to use overly heavy bands on it. But I like it for a first prototype. I definitely want to try some different handles and fork sizes/materials when I get a chance.

Completely understandable. They work super well! I am having a lot of fun with mine. Thank you for the inspiration! And I hope you don't mind me playing around with the design . Josh


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice dude, a big reason I like Wings' stuff is the clear architecture on the sight picture that non RH version would eb awesome and rigged packed in a hiking pack (or similar).


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

JediMike said:


> Nice dude, a big reason I like Wings' stuff is the clear architecture on the sight picture that non RH version would eb awesome and rigged packed in a hiking pack (or similar).


Thanks man! Yeah I LOVE the sight picture on these, and my forged frames. It is less pronounced when you get into like 3/8 in stock. But they still feel so much clearer than most TTF board cuts.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think that is actually pretty freaking sweet! Nice shooting too! Duct tape target .... why didnt I think of that?!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> I think that is actually pretty freaking sweet! Nice shooting too! Duct tape target .... why didnt I think of that?!


Thanks man! Duct tape is universal .


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Good job my friend!! Like always!

Take care

Volp


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Volp said:


> Good job my friend!! Like always!
> 
> Take care
> 
> Volp


Thanks Volp!


----------

